# Email versenden



## alex86 (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo
ich möchte mit winccflexible und einem MP277 eine email versenden.
Kann ich mir einfach bei z.B. gmx.de einen account machen und die daten in wcc projektieren oder welchen smtp server muss ich dort angeben??

danke


----------



## Dr.Best (23 Januar 2009)

das ist nicht ganz sooo einfach wie du dir das vorstellst leider .... 

Probiers erstmal hiermit .... http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18984102

man beachte du brauchst einen SMTP server der Ohne Passwort arbeitet und sowas hat mal t-online oder acor angeboten weis der geier wie das war ... 

" Eine SMTP-Authentifizierung mit Passwort und Kennwort wird *nicht* unterstützt." 

HF & GL


----------



## emilio20 (24 November 2011)

Hallo versuche verzweifelt den e-mail versand einzurichten, klappt aber nicht.

Als SMTP Server verwende ich gmx wie in der Anleitung http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18984102

Betriebssystem Windows 7 Runtim PC. Firewall sit deaktiviert.


----------



## Dr.Best (25 November 2011)

bitte überprüfe ob nicht ein anderes Programm Port 25 und Port 110 verwendet, ich glaub 25 ist smtp Postausgang. 

Überprüfe ob die WinCC Internetsettings in der Systemsteurung auf standart gestellt sind. Da an dieser Stelle die Runtimedaten überschrieben werden wenn sie von der Standartkonfig abweichen. 

benutze ggf SSl oder falls eingeschaltet keine SSl ->> zum Test... 

weitere Variante kann ein Postcast Server sein, um der Sache Schwung zugeben >>>> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21184132

eine Ähnliche anleitung findest du hier, nur das auf das Beispiel mit SMS versand verbunden ist, das Prinzip ist aber haargenau dasselbe, nur eben halt mit SMS / Mail Provider 

ich dneke dannach sollte es funktionieren, viele stellen gibt esnicht wo man was falsch amchen kann, Wirklich wichtig ist aber die Projektierung der Meldung welche den Versand der Mail veranlasst, andernfalls nimm die Systemfunktion "sendemail" (in etwa) auf ein button das sollte auch gehen


----------



## emilio20 (25 November 2011)

Hallo Ich habe es mit meiner Handynummer versucht hat auch wunderbar funktioniert. 
Meine T-Online  E-Mail adresse habe ich noch  nie benutzt.
Als ich mich dann in meinem T-Online e-Mail Konto einlogen wollte kam die Anzeige kein Passwort vergebe, und ich musste ein Passwort einrichten. Jetzt funktioniert der SMS Versand nicht mehr. Habe ich Wicc auch das Passwort eingegeben aber kein erfolg  ? Hat jemand einen rat ?


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2011)

Spezialfall T-Online: Ich meine, T-Online akzeptiert den SMTP-Versand nur über Internet-Verbindungen über T-Online, aber nicht, wenn der Internet-Zugang über einen anderen Provider läuft.

Was ich nicht verstehe: Was hat Deine T-Online eMail-Adresse mit SMS und Deinem Handy zu tun?
Versendest Du direkt eMails oder sendest Du SMS, die irgendwo als eMail ankommen sollen oder versendest Du eMails, die als SMS zu einem Handy gehen sollen?

Harald


----------



## emilio20 (25 November 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe einen T-Online Zugang und eine D1 Handy.

Ich habe bei meinem Handy OPEN an die 8000 gasenden

Dann habe ich Das Projekt http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21184132 runtergeladen und Runtime gestartet.

Jetzt habe ich meine Handynummer z.b 017100000000@t-mobile-sms.de eingegeben und einen Fehler ausgelöst

dann habe ich einen SMS erhalte. Absender war aber meine T-Online e-Mail Adresse nicht meine Mobilfunk e-Mail Adresse.

Wenn ich meine T Online e-Mail Adresse eingegeben habe ich eine e-mal erhalten.

Als ich mich dann bei T-Online eingelockt habe musste ich eine e-mal Passwort angeben seit dem geht es nicht mehr-
Was meine T-online Adresse mit u tun hat weiß ich nicht?


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2011)

Sind Deine SMTP-Einstellungen in WinCC flexible korrekt (die Beispiel-Einstellungen im Siemens-Projekt sind veraltet)?
Besonders Servername/Adresse passend zum SSL-Häkchen, Benutzername und Passwort

Welche Möglichkeiten bei T-Online bestehen und welche Serveradressen dann benutzt werden müssen siehe http://www.t-online.de/email/server/ 

Schau auch mal in *Systemsteuerung > WinCC Internet Settings* ob da *(o) Use the default of the project file* aktiviert ist oder ob da womöglich abweichende Einstellungen vorgenommen sind.

Wenn Du im WCCf-Projekt Änderungen vornimmst, dann muß das Projekt neu compiliert werden.

Harald


----------



## emilio20 (25 November 2011)

Hallo

Es lag an der Servereinstellung  Postausgangsserver " smtpmail.t-online.de"

Es funktioniert jetzt über meine e-mail adresse. Wenn ich meine Handynummer angebe erhalte ich jetzt auch eine SMS

Super Danke noch mal


----------



## emilio20 (18 November 2014)

Hallo
da bei uns in letzter Zeit vermehrt eingebrochen wird habe ich heute mein Alarmsystem überprüft und musste feststellen das ich keine SMS mehr erhalte bei Alarm. Es hat bis zuletzt immer funktioniert.
Ich habe auch schon versucht den SMPT Server der Telekom von  *smtpmail.t-online.de in securesmtp.t-online.de. geändert. 
Funktioniert aber auch nicht mehr.
Weiß jemand was das sein kann ?

Kann dies an der SSL Verschlüsselung liegen ?
http://hilfe.telekom.de/hsp/cms/content/HSP/de/3378/faq-45856134 *


----------



## emilio20 (18 November 2014)

Hat sich erledigt. Hatte versenentlich *secureimap.t-online.de an stat securesmtp.t-online.de verwendent.
geht wieder.
*


----------

